# Alternative Cognitive Functions Test



## Ti Dominant

Here's a really good cognitive functions test that I think is highly accurate. 


*To take it, simply follow these steps:*


*1.* For each cognitive function (for example "*Ne*" or "*Fi*") there are a list of statements (such as "I use language precisely"). For each of the statements, rate how well you relate to it by giving yourself 0 - 5 points (0 being "not at all" and 5 being "very much"). 
*2. * When you are done rating each of the statements for a particular cognitive function, simply add up the total points. 
*3.* Next, multiply the total number of statements available for each cognitive function by 5 (since there is a total of 5 points for each one), and note that there are a different number of statements for each cognitive function (for instance, Ti has a total of 10 statements, while Se has fewer). 
*4.* For each cognitive function being tested, divide your total amount of points (*step 2*) by the sum total of all the possible points for each one (*step 3*). For instance, if there are ten statements, multiply that by 5. The total sum is then 50. If you got 30 total points, you'd divide 30 by 50. 
*5. *When you divide 30/50, you get .6. All you do is move the decimal to the right twice. Thus, you get 60.00, which is basically 60%. 

Do this for each of the eight functions and then place them in order according to percentage. The higher the percentage, the more likely you use that particular function. 


*The 8 Cognitive Functions (with statements):*
*


Introverted Thinking (or Ti):*

1.) I organize data and ideas into a logical internal framework or sets of categories. 
2.) I seek data to fill holes in my models, frameworks, blueprints and logical taxonomies
3.) I use my inner understanding of how ideas and things logically fit together to help me understand how things work
4.) I modify models and frameworks to accommodate new data, thereby preserving inner logical consistency
5.) I seek precision in my use of words and in my internal models, frameworks, and blueprints
6.) I logically prioritize categories and components of models in terms of the needs of the situation
7.) I restructure my priorities based upon my category profiles
8.) I make decisions based on my category profiles
9.) I seek logical consistency in my life
10.) I use precise language to try and get the world to understand logical conceptual models and/or blueprints

*Introverted Feeling (or Fi): *

1.) I subjectively use my emotions to inform me of what is important to me
2.) I seek to know what is truly important to me, my deeply held values
3.) I am aware of universal personal values
4.) I maintain internal harmony and personal integrity by adhering to my deeply held values
5.) I know what is truly important to me and use this knowledge to guide decisions
6.) I value all living things, attempting to allow each to maintain its own integrity
7.) I assess other people's emotional states by reading my own internal reactions.
8.) I judge ideas, attitudes and behaviors according to my values
9.) I crusade for what is right even if it creates tension with the external world and may endanger a personal relationship

*Introverted Sensing (or Si): *

1.) I am aware at a detailed level of what is going on in my body including my emotional state
2.) I collect detailed information, react to it, and store my internal reactions along with the information.
3.) I can vividly recall previous experiences, including specific data absorbed form the external world as well as internal reactions tied to the memories.
4.) I store and retrieve detailed information in the sequence in which it happened.
5.) I compare current experience against stored past impressions and experiences
6.) I feel more comfortable when processes are repeatable
7.) I am comfortable and attempt to maintain traditions
8.) I attempt to do tasks as efficiently as possible, thus conserving energy

*Introverted Intuition (or Ni): *

1.) I get insights that seem to come out of thin air and I have learned to rely on them
2.) I get insights into intrinsic patterns and connections that may not seem linked to the external world.
3.) I reflect on ideas and inner patterns from many perspectives.
4.) I am aware that if I am patient, whatever I am perceiving will become crystal clear and I rely on that one perception as being the data I should trust
5.) I see things as the ultimately can be.
6.) I am energized by and make meaningful connections using visions, images, and symbols
7.) I interpret the intent behind situations, communications, or happenings.

*Extraverted Thinking (or Te):*

1.) I objectively define the scope of problems 
2.) I set or identify measurable goals for my efforts and the efforts of other people 
3.) I logically determine sequences and priorities needed to efficiently complete a task of manage a program 
4.) I communicate concisely and logically the steps necessary to reach a goal, complete a task, or solve a problem: Take step 1, then step2, then step 3 
5.) I use logic to convince others to work toward a goal or to accept my position in a discussion
6.) I objectively measure the external world to achieve measurable goals 
7.) I turn effective procedures and processes into performance standards, rules, and regulations 
8.) I evaluate performance against measurable goals and standards

*Extraverted Sensing (or Se): *

1). I notice directly experience and trust data provided by my five senses: seeing, hearing, feeling, smelling, and tasting
2.) I continuously scan the external world using my five senses for particular, specific, indisputable data
3.) I have the ability to discriminate small differences between objects as I experience them
4.) My attention tends to be on the present moment and current experience rather than on past events or future possibilities
5.) I focus on the context of the present situation
6.) I seek sensory stimulation from the outer world
7.) I recognize that the real world is exactly what it appears to be and work with data provided by it.
8.) When involved in a sport I am able to be the ball or when driving I am able to be the car

*Extraverted Feeling (or Fe): *

1.) I look for and identify group norms
2.) I internalize cultural values and make them my own
3.) I know what is appropriate behavior in a given culture or situation and act accordingly
4). Because i consider it important I establish and build relationships with other people
5.) I build relationships by disclosing things about myself
6.) In order to maintain or establish relationships with other people I act to meet their needs
7.) I organize the external world to support group harmony
8.) I assess other peoples emotional states by watching their behavior
9.) I will do just about anything to maintain relationships with others who matter to me even if this creates internal tension for me.
11.) I judge my own and other peoples behavior according to cultural norms
12.) I attempt to educate others as to the appropriate behaviors that will help them fit in.

*Extraverted Intuition (or Ne): *

1.) I scan the world looking for patterns, connections, and interrelationships between people objects and events
2.) I notice missing parts or steps in patterns
3.) External events trigger my awareness of potential, alternatives, or patterns that provide me with the basis for change.
4.) I see ways to change incongruous patterns, connections and interrelationships
5.) I take existing ideas and link them together in new and interesting ways
6.) I generate usable possibilities for change in the external world.
7.) I am constantly looking for ways to change things to make them better and have little energy for maintaining things as they are
8.) I usually find something positive to see in most situations


*Descriptions of the functions:*

Dominant Introverted Feeling (Fi): INFP ISFP Personality Types
Dominant Introverted Sensing (Si): ISTJ ISFJ Personality Types
Dominant Introverted Thinking (Ti): INTP ISTP Personality Types
Dominant Introverted Intuition (Ni): INTJ INFJ Personality Types
Dominant Extraverted Feeling (Fe): ENFJ ESFJ Personality Types
Dominant Extraverted Thinking (Te): ENTJ ESTJ Personality Types
Dominant Extraverted Sensing (Se): ESTP ESFP Personality Types
Dominant Extraverted Intuition (Ne): ENTP ENFP Personality Types


*Cognitive functions associated with the 16 types (first two most important):*


*INTP* = Ti > Ne > Si > Fe
*ISTP *= Ti > Se > Ni > Fe 
*ENTP* = Ne > Ti > Fe > Si 
*ENFP *= Ne > Fi > Te > Si 
*ISFP* = Fi > Se > Ni > Te
*INFP* = Fi > Ne > Si > Te
*INTJ* = Ni > Te > Fi > Se
*INFJ* = Ni > Fe > Ti > Se
*ESTJ* = Te > Si > Ne > Fi 
*ENTJ* = Te > Ni > Se > Fi 
*ESFJ* = Fe > Si > Ne > Ti 
*ENFJ* = Fe > Ni > Se > Ti 
*ISTJ* = Si > Te > Fi > Ne 
*ISFJ* = Si > Fe > Ti > Ne 
*ESTP* = Se > Ti > Fe > Ni 
*ESFP* = Se > Fi > Te > Ni


----------



## L'Empereur

Ni- 88%
Te- 72%
Fi- 60%
Ne- 55%
Ti- 52%
Se- 47%
Si- 37%
Fe- 23%


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Ne = 90%
Ti = 86%
Ni = 70%
Fi = 60%
Si = 50%
Se = 45%
Te = 40%
Fe = 23%


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny

fi = 82%
se = 72.5%
ne = 62.5%
fe = 54.5%
si = 52.5%
ni = 48%
ti = 40%
te = 32.5%


apparently im either an infp or isfp which is what ive been trying to figure out for the past couple of weeks. cool test.


----------



## Neon Knight

Ti-34%
Fi-49%
Si-40%
Ni-9%
Te-15%
Se-73%
Fe-27%
Ne-28%


----------



## timeless

Cognitive functions are more about attitudes and less about behaviors, which is why tests like these can be pretty hit-or-miss. For example, an Enneagram 6 might perform a lot of those Se behaviors even though they may not have strong Se. (The awareness aspect in particular.) Cognitive functions are best understood as predisposition to certain modes of thinking and not only actions.


----------



## electricky

_I remember this one..... I'm pretty balanced, except for the NeTi part  _

Extraverted Intuition (or Ne): 39/40=*98%*
Introverted Thinking (or Ti): 43/50= *86%*
Introverted Intuition (or Ni): 24/35=*69%*
Introverted Feeling (or Fi): 26/45=*58%*
Extraverted Feeling (or Fe): 31/55=*56%*
Extraverted Thinking (or Te): 21/40=*53%*
Extraverted Sensing (or Se): 20/40=*50%*
Introverted Sensing (or Si): 19/40=*48%*





timeless said:


> Cognitive functions are more about attitudes and less about behaviors, which is why tests like these can be pretty hit-or-miss. Cognitive functions are best understood as predisposition to certain modes of thinking and not only actions.


Exactly.... though it did have the word "relate" in there, so I scored myself on relatability rather than action, which gets closer to getting to the cognitive attitudes than the hit/miss of behaviors.


----------



## Ti Dominant

Ti =* 94% *
Ne = *90%*
Fi =* 60%*
Ni = *57%*
Te =* 45%*
Si = *37.5%*
Se = *30%*
Fe = *28%*

Interesting. Most of it's spot-on. Also, I suppose I do have more Fi and Ni than most other INTPs. 
Isn't it interesting Timeless once called me "Fi Dominant"? lol

@ItsAlwaysSunny: you're definitely very balanced between INFP and ISFP (with a very slight preference for ISFP).


----------



## Zefera

Ti: 84
Si: 75
Ni: 74
Ne: 71 
Fi: 58
Fe: 40
Se: 37
Te: 35
Lets see what I get after I have my morning coffee...


----------



## cardigan

Mmm, interesting. This is one of the more difficult personality tests.


----------



## kateykinz

Fi: 93%
Ne: 83%
Ni: 69%
Fe: 62%
Se: 53%
Si: 33%
Te: 25%
Ti: 14%


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Fi = 89%
Ni = 71%
Fe = 71%
Si = 67.5%
Ne = 65%
Te = 62.5%
Ti = 42%
Se = 25%

Very interesting test. While I agree that function preference doesn't always have much to do with actions, I thought this test was helpful and it let me see the functions in a different light. I scored much lower on Ne than I usually do. I also scored much higher than expected on Te. Both of these findings were very surprising.

According to this test, I am either INFJ or an INFP stuck in what some call the Fi-Si loop (which makes sense).

But, thanks for posting. :happy:


----------



## Gideon Shrier

Si = 67%
Fi = 64%
Ni = 62%
Ne= 51%
Ti = 48%
Te = 46%
Fe = 41%
Se = 40%

I never trust myself when taking tests, I feel like my answers reflect more what I want to be than who I am. I'm always afraid I'm lying to myself. That said, this just makes me more confused about my personality haha. I know I'm an INFP, but my functions are in a weird order.


----------



## Spades

* *







* *




*

Introverted Thinking (or Ti):*

1.) I organize data and ideas into a logical internal framework or sets of categories. 3
2.) I seek data to fill holes in my models, frameworks, blueprints and logical taxonomies 3
3.) I use my inner understanding of how ideas and things logically fit together to help me understand how things work 3
4.) I modify models and frameworks to accommodate new data, thereby preserving inner logical consistency 4
5.) I seek precision in my use of words and in my internal models, frameworks, and blueprints 2
6.) I logically prioritize categories and components of models in terms of the needs of the situation 2
7.) I restructure my priorities based upon my category profiles 2
8.) I make decisions based on my category profiles 1
9.) I seek logical consistency in my life 4
10.) I use precise language to try and get the world to understand logical conceptual models and/or blueprints 2

26/50 = 52%

*Introverted Feeling (or Fi): *

1.) I subjectively use my emotions to inform me of what is important to me 2
2.) I seek to know what is truly important to me, my deeply held values 4
3.) I am aware of universal personal values 3
4.) I maintain internal harmony and personal integrity by adhering to my deeply held values 3
5.) I know what is truly important to me and use this knowledge to guide decisions 2
6.) I value all living things, attempting to allow each to maintain its own integrity 3
7.) I assess other people's emotional states by reading my own internal reactions. 3
8.) I judge ideas, attitudes and behaviors according to my values 1
9.) I crusade for what is right even if it creates tension with the external world and may endanger a personal relationship 3

24/45 = 53%

*Introverted Sensing (or Si): *

1.) I am aware at a detailed level of what is going on in my body including my emotional state 3
2.) I collect detailed information, react to it, and store my internal reactions along with the information. 2
3.) I can vividly recall previous experiences, including specific data absorbed form the external world as well as internal reactions tied to the memories. 2
4.) I store and retrieve detailed information in the sequence in which it happened. 2
5.) I compare current experience against stored past impressions and experiences 3
6.) I feel more comfortable when processes are repeatable 2
7.) I am comfortable and attempt to maintain traditions 1
8.) I attempt to do tasks as efficiently as possible, thus conserving energy 4

19/40 = 48%

*Introverted Intuition (or Ni): *

1.) I get insights that seem to come out of thin air and I have learned to rely on them 4
2.) I get insights into intrinsic patterns and connections that may not seem linked to the external world. 4
3.) I reflect on ideas and inner patterns from many perspectives. 4
4.) I am aware that if I am patient, whatever I am perceiving will become crystal clear and I rely on that one perception as being the data I should trust 2
5.) I see things as the ultimately can be. 3
6.) I am energized by and make meaningful connections using visions, images, and symbols 5
7.) I interpret the intent behind situations, communications, or happenings. 4

26/35 = 74%

*Extraverted Thinking (or Te):*

1.) I objectively define the scope of problems 3
2.) I set or identify measurable goals for my efforts and the efforts of other people 3
3.) I logically determine sequences and priorities needed to efficiently complete a task of manage a program 4
4.) I communicate concisely and logically the steps necessary to reach a goal, complete a task, or solve a problem: Take step 1, then step2, then step 3 4
5.) I use logic to convince others to work toward a goal or to accept my position in a discussion 3
6.) I objectively measure the external world to achieve measurable goals 3
7.) I turn effective procedures and processes into performance standards, rules, and regulations 4
8.) I evaluate performance against measurable goals and standards 4

28/40 = 70%

*Extraverted Sensing (or Se): *

1). I notice directly experience and trust data provided by my five senses: seeing, hearing, feeling, smelling, and tasting 2
2.) I continuously scan the external world using my five senses for particular, specific, indisputable data 2
3.) I have the ability to discriminate small differences between objects as I experience them 3
4.) My attention tends to be on the present moment and current experience rather than on past events or future possibilities 1
5.) I focus on the context of the present situation 2
6.) I seek sensory stimulation from the outer world 3
7.) I recognize that the real world is exactly what it appears to be and work with data provided by it. 2
8.) When involved in a sport I am able to be the ball or when driving I am able to be the car 2

17/40 = 42%

*Extraverted Feeling (or Fe): *

1.) I look for and identify group norms 2
2.) I internalize cultural values and make them my own 1
3.) I know what is appropriate behavior in a given culture or situation and act accordingly 1
4). Because i consider it important I establish and build relationships with other people 3
5.) I build relationships by disclosing things about myself 3
6.) In order to maintain or establish relationships with other people I act to meet their needs 2
7.) I organize the external world to support group harmony 2
8.) I assess other peoples emotional states by watching their behavior 2
9.) I will do just about anything to maintain relationships with others who matter to me even if this creates internal tension for me. 1
11.) I judge my own and other peoples behavior according to cultural norms 1
12.) I attempt to educate others as to the appropriate behaviors that will help them fit in. 1

19/60 = 32%

*Extraverted Intuition (or Ne): *

1.) I scan the world looking for patterns, connections, and interrelationships between people objects and events 4
2.) I notice missing parts or steps in patterns 3
3.) External events trigger my awareness of potential, alternatives, or patterns that provide me with the basis for change. 4
4.) I see ways to change incongruous patterns, connections and interrelationships 4
5.) I take existing ideas and link them together in new and interesting ways 4
6.) I generate usable possibilities for change in the external world. 3
7.) I am constantly looking for ways to change things to make them better and have little energy for maintaining things as they are 4
8.) I usually find something positive to see in most situations 5

31/40 = 78%






Huge confirmation bias is introduced with tests that require the user to confirm a positive statement rather than its negative converse. Pretty much discredits this test. Not to mention the fact that people know which functions they want to/should get, and that functions work in pairs, not by themselves. Ah well.

Ne: 78%
Ni: 74%
Te: 70%

Fi: 53%
Ti: 52%
Si: 48%
Se: 42%
Fe: 32%


----------



## Inveniet

Spades said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge confirmation bias is introduced with tests that require the user to confirm a positive statement rather than its negative converse. Pretty much discredits this test. Not to mention the fact that people know which functions they want to/should get, and that functions work in pairs, not by themselves. Ah well.



* *






Let the Ne types revel in their shape shifting of everything, 
it's not like they really care about any idea for longer than they can click on the next link. ;-)
Oh now I feel bad for putting all the Ne types in a box... Nah they deserve it! }:-D


----------



## Choice

*I don't like how things are phrased. Also unavoidable bias lol (but well enough)*


* *




*Introverted Thinking (or Ti):*

1.) I organize data and ideas into a logical internal framework or sets of categories.



* *




3
2.) I seek data to fill holes in my models, frameworks, blueprints and logical taxonomies 4
3.) I use my inner understanding of how ideas and things logically fit together to help me understand how things work 4
4.) I modify models and frameworks to accommodate new data, thereby preserving inner logical consistency 4
5.) I seek precision in my use of words and in my internal models, frameworks, and blueprints 4
6.) I logically prioritize categories and components of models in terms of the needs of the situation 4
7.) I restructure my priorities based upon my category profiles 3
8.) I make decisions based on my category profiles 3
9.) I seek logical consistency in my life 5
10.) I use precise language to try and get the world to understand logical conceptual models and/or blueprints  4

38/50

*Introverted Feeling (or Fi): *

1.) I subjectively use my emotions to inform me of what is important to me 4
2.) I seek to know what is truly important to me, my deeply held values 4 
3.) I am aware of universal personal values 
4.) I maintain internal harmony and personal integrity by adhering to my deeply held values 4
5.) I know what is truly important to me and use this knowledge to guide decisions 4
6.) I value all living things, attempting to allow each to maintain its own integrity
7.) I assess other people's emotional states by reading my own internal reactions.
8.) I judge ideas, attitudes and behaviors according to my values  5
9.) I crusade for what is right even if it creates tension with the external world and may endanger a personal relationship 4

25/45

*Introverted Sensing (or Si): *

1.) I am aware at a detailed level of what is going on in my body including my emotional state
2.) I collect detailed information, react to it, and store my internal reactions along with the information. 4
3.) I can vividly recall previous experiences, including specific data absorbed form the external world as well as internal reactions tied to the memories. 3
4.) I store and retrieve detailed information in the sequence in which it happened.
5.) I compare current experience against stored past impressions and experiences 3
6.) I feel more comfortable when processes are repeatable  4
7.) I am comfortable and attempt to maintain traditions 3
8.) I attempt to do tasks as efficiently as possible, thus conserving energy

17/40

*Introverted Intuition (or Ni): *

1.) I get insights that seem to come out of thin air and I have learned to rely on them 1
2.) I get insights into intrinsic patterns and connections that may not seem linked to the external world.
3.) I reflect on ideas and inner patterns from many perspectives. 2
4.) I am aware that if I am patient, whatever I am perceiving will become crystal clear and I rely on that one perception as being the data I should trust 2
5.) I see things as the ultimately can be. 3 
6.) I am energized by and make meaningful connections using visions, images, and symbols  2
7.) I interpret the intent behind situations, communications, or happenings. 1

11/35

*Extraverted Thinking (or Te):*

1.) I objectively define the scope of problems 4
2.) I set or identify measurable goals for my efforts and the efforts of other people 2
3.) I logically determine sequences and priorities needed to efficiently complete a task of manage a program  3
4.) I communicate concisely and logically the steps necessary to reach a goal, complete a task, or solve a problem: Take step 1, then step2, then step 3 3
5.) I use logic to convince others to work toward a goal or to accept my position in a discussion 4
6.) I objectively measure the external world to achieve measurable goals 
7.) I turn effective procedures and processes into performance standards, rules, and regulations 
8.) I evaluate performance against measurable goals and standards 4

20/40

*Extraverted Sensing (or Se): *

1). I notice directly experience and trust data provided by my five senses: seeing, hearing, feeling, smelling, and tasting 5
2.) I continuously scan the external world using my five senses for particular, specific, indisputable data  3
3.) I have the ability to discriminate small differences between objects as I experience them 3
4.) My attention tends to be on the present moment and current experience rather than on past events or future possibilities 5
5.) I focus on the context of the present situation 5 
6.) I seek sensory stimulation from the outer world 4
7.) I recognize that the real world is exactly what it appears to be and work with data provided by it. 4
8.) When involved in a sport I am able to be the ball or when driving I am able to be the car * WTF? I have enough trouble empathizing with people. You're telling me to do it with objects? Are you high?!*

37/40

*Extraverted Feeling (or Fe): *

1.) I look for and identify group norms  2
2.) I internalize cultural values and make them my own 3
3.) I know what is appropriate behavior in a given culture or situation and act accordingly 1
4). Because i consider it important I establish and build relationships with other people 3
5.) I build relationships by disclosing things about myself 4
6.) In order to maintain or establish relationships with other people I act to meet their needs 4
7.) I organize the external world to support group harmony 4
8.) I assess other peoples emotional states by watching their behavior 3
9.) I will do just about anything to maintain relationships with others who matter to me even if this creates internal tension for me. 
11.) I judge my own and other peoples behavior according to cultural norms 2
12.) I attempt to educate others as to the appropriate behaviors that will help them fit in.

26/60

*Extraverted Intuition (or Ne): *

1.) I scan the world looking for patterns, connections, and interrelationships between people objects and events
2.) I notice missing parts or steps in patterns  1
3.) External events trigger my awareness of potential, alternatives, or patterns that provide me with the basis for change. 1
4.) I see ways to change incongruous patterns, connections and interrelationships
5.) I take existing ideas and link them together in new and interesting ways 2
6.) I generate usable possibilities for change in the external world. 3
7.) I am constantly looking for ways to change things to make them better and have little energy for maintaining things as they are  4
8.) I usually find something positive to see in most situations *<- how the shit is this a function thing? *
5

16/40





to 1DP

*Se* 92.5
*Ti* 76
*Fi* 55.6
*Te* 50
*Fe *43.3
*Si* 42.5
*Ne* 40
*Ni* 31.4


----------



## Entropic

Well, according to this test I am an INTJ <.<

Ne 95%
Ni 91%
Ti 86%
Te 83%
Fi 82%
Si 48%
Se 30%
Fe 10%

And I agree with others that without understanding the underlying motivations behind many of these questions, they can be any function or even just be related to enneagram...


----------



## voicetrocity

Decided to do this to wake my brain up while drinking coffee. I still have more research I'd like to do, but this looks 
pretty true to my preference (except for the out of place Ni). 



Ne87%Si87%Fi84%Ni82%Te72%Fe69%Se55%Ti42%


----------



## WickerDeer

Fi 66%
Ne and Si 57%
Se 52%
Ti and Ni 42%
Fe 26%
Te 25%

Hm.


----------



## bolter1

Ni: 89%
Te: 80%
Ne: 55%
Fi: 50%
Ti: 48%
Si: 48% 
Se: 33%
Fe: 25%


----------



## bombsaway

Fi = 80%
Se = 75%
Si = 70%
Te = 60%
Fe = 50%
Ne = 50%
Ti = 46%
Ni = 28%

Almost runs true to my type except for Ni being my least used instead of third. The rest are in place, though!


----------



## Fretful_Mused

Here I go again, up early hours of the morning, digging up old posts. I must be eager to gain self awareness! Here are my results:

Ni 68%
Fi 66%
Si 62%
Fe 50%
Ne 50%
Se 45%
Ti 44%
Te 37%

INFJ or INFP? That is the million dollar question...


----------



## Rubber Ring

Ni = 66%
Te = 60%
Ti = 58%
Ne = 50%
Si = 43%
Fi = 38%
Se = 35%
Fe = 30%

Hmm...


----------



## aconite

Ne 78%
Ni 71%
Ti 66%
Fe 47%
Fi 36%
Si 35%
Te 29%
Se 28%

inconclusive XD


----------



## LostAngels

Ni 86% 
Ti 74%
Fe 73 %
_Ne 68% _
Si 55% 
Fi 51%, 
4) Se 40% 
Te 30%
With such strong lead introversion...I'm INFJ. (besides it describes be best). However, I can see the similarities with my ENTP guy.
Ni Fe Ti Se (INFJ)
Ne Ti Fe Si (ENTP)


----------



## LostAngels

Aconite: I see ENTP in yours. 

Notice that you lead with Intuition. Taking your lead Ne, followed by your strongest introverted trait Ti, followed by next extroverted trait: Fe, and finally sensing: Si (it's higher than Se). Ne Ti Fe Si is ENTP.


----------



## Treece

Si: 73%
Ti: 66%
Ne: 63%
Te: 63%
Fi: 60%
Se: 56%
Ni: 34%
Fe: 27%

I think this is about accurate. Except I would move my Fi up a notch or two...I'm still not all too sure about what Ti and Te are. The explanations are confusing, and the Te questions here I have a hard time understanding. I don't know if it's all too normal that I use both equally the same, or if I just don't understand.


----------



## Bricolage

I skipped the Fi-Te axis because I could tell I wouldn't severely endorse those items. Also, even with the caveats previous posters have mentioned, there does seem to be an overlap between lead function and stated type. Just saying. 

It could be that users opted for answers with their type in mind, but nonetheless...

Ti - 88% 
Ne - 80% 
Si - 70% 
Ni - 77% 
Fe - 58% 
Se - 63% 

I might pass as an ISTP but the functions appear to fit INTP rather well. I enjoyed the test and I responded honestly.


----------



## RachelAn

Ni = 80%
Te = 75%
Fi = 60%
Se = 60%
Ti = 58%
Ne = 57.5%
Si = 50%
Fe = 36%


----------



## The Exception

Ti: 90%
Ne: 88%
Ni: 83%
Fi: 80%
Te: 70%
Si: 65%
Fe: 55%
Se: 47%


----------



## Bricolage

Librarian of Typology said:


> Ti: 90%
> Ne: 88%
> Ni: 83%
> Fi: 80%
> Te: 70%
> Si: 65%
> Fe: 55%
> Se: 47%



How old are you? I wonder if younger people have relatively poor tertiary function development. :shocked:


----------



## blastoise

Te 88%
Ni 86%
Ne 63%
Fi 56%
Fe 42%
Ti 40%
Se 38%
Si 25%


----------



## Feana

*N*i: 91%
*Fi*: 78%
*Ne*: 70%
*Fe*: 66%
Si: 60%
Te: 48%
Se: 35%
Ti: 24%

It looks as if mine are a bit mixed up.:b I am pretty sure about me being an INFP, but I wonder whether my prefernce of the cognitive functions can tell me more. Unfortunately I am not really into the cognitive functions, however I'd like to know some more about them. As an INFP, does it mean that my preference will develop further into the direction of the 'typical' order of an INFP? And if so, does reaching that particular order mean that some kind of full potential of my character has been reached, at least when it comes to perceiving and working with information? I am aware of the fact that personal growth and development is a lifelong process, and that there is no real perfection of character. However, is it possible to train your least developed functions consciously as a part of one's personal development? I am just wondering what else could be made of these results. Maybe all these questions aren't logical at all, but as I mentioned, I basically don't know anything about the functions.


----------



## Nastorm

Ti 72%
Ne 67%
Ni 60%
Si 50%
Fi 33%
Te 32%
Se 30%
Fe 21%


----------



## sanja293

Ni-80%
Te-75%
Fi-69%
Ti-68%
Ne-55%
Si-45%
Se-22%
Fe-14%


----------



## interstellar_overdrive

Ne 95% Fi 84% Ni 60% Te 55% Fe 45% Si 37% Ti 22% Se 15%


----------



## Darth psychosis

*Ne -77%

Fe -74%

Fi -73%

Si -70%

Ti -64%

Se -62%*

*Ni -60%

Te -55%*

So would this suggest ENFP?, had myself pinned as an introvert, or IxFx at least.


----------



## EmotionalMe

Ni 86%
Fi 73%
Fe 67%
Ne 65%
Ti 58%
Si 57%
Te 48%
Se 45%


----------



## tangosthenes

I hate tests like this because they feel like I'm mentally pulling up pieces of a large net, looking at them and constantly checking all the links around them. So inter-related its hard to get a clear read on what the statements actually mean, at least when talking about Ti vs Fi and Ne vs Ni.

Ne/Ti -70%
Ni - 62.86%
Fe - 55%
Si - 47.5%
Fi - 46.67%
Se - 37.5%
Te - 27.5%


----------



## KaiserinRose

Ti-64%
Fi-78%
Si-83%
Ni-71%
Te-50%
Se-63%
Fe-55%
Ne-75%


----------



## Pixzelina

*The 8 Cognitive Functions (with statements):*
*


Introverted Thinking (or Ti): 48%*
*Introverted Feeling (or Fi): 67%*
*Introverted Sensing (or Si): 57%*
*Introverted Intuition (or Ni): 74%*
*Extraverted Thinking (or Te): 38%*
*Extraverted Sensing (or Se): 48%*
*Extraverted Feeling (or Fe): 53%*
*Extraverted Intuition (or Ne): 55%*





*INTP* = Ti > Ne > Si > Fe
*ISTP *= Ti > Se > Ni > Fe 
*ENTP* = Ne > Ti > Fe > Si 
*ENFP *= Ne > Fi > Te > Si 
*ISFP* = Fi > Se > Ni > Te
*INFP* = Fi > Ne > Si > Te
*INTJ* = Ni > Te > Fi > Se
*INFJ* = Ni  > Fe > Ti > Se
*ESTJ* = Te > Si > Ne > Fi 
*ENTJ* = Te > Ni > Se > Fi 
*ESFJ* = Fe > Si > Ne > Ti 
*ENFJ* = Fe > Ni > Se > Ti 
*ISTJ* = Si > Te > Fi > Ne 
*ISFJ* = Si > Fe > Ti > Ne 
*ESTP* = Se > Ti > Fe > Ni 
*ESFP* = Se > Fi > Te > Ni[/QUOTE]

Um i don't think I have a type


----------



## Bricolage

kashiee322 said:


> *The 8 Cognitive Functions (with statements):*
> *
> 
> 
> Introverted Thinking (or Ti): 48%*
> *Introverted Feeling (or Fi): 67%*
> *Introverted Sensing (or Si): 57%*
> *Introverted Intuition (or Ni): 74%*
> *Extraverted Thinking (or Te): 38%*
> *Extraverted Sensing (or Se): 48%*
> *Extraverted Feeling (or Fe): 53%*
> *Extraverted Intuition (or Ne): 55%*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INTP* = Ti > Ne > Si > Fe
> *ISTP *= Ti > Se > Ni > Fe
> *ENTP* = Ne > Ti > Fe > Si
> *ENFP *= Ne > Fi > Te > Si
> *ISFP* = Fi > Se > Ni > Te
> *INFP* = Fi > Ne > Si > Te
> *INTJ* = Ni > Te > Fi > Se
> *INFJ* = Ni  > Fe > Ti > Se
> *ESTJ* = Te > Si > Ne > Fi
> *ENTJ* = Te > Ni > Se > Fi
> *ESFJ* = Fe > Si > Ne > Ti
> *ENFJ* = Fe > Ni > Se > Ti
> *ISTJ* = Si > Te > Fi > Ne
> *ISFJ* = Si > Fe > Ti > Ne
> *ESTP* = Se > Ti > Fe > Ni
> *ESFP* = Se > Fi > Te > Ni


Um i don't think I have a type[/QUOTE]

Combining the top two...INTJ. :shocked:


----------



## Pixzelina

unctuousbutler said:


> Um i don't think I have a type


Combining the top two...INTJ. :shocked:[/QUOTE]

I am so confused right now

Wouldn't I be more INFJ? My Te is very low


----------



## erialClaire

Te - 97%
Si - 87%
Ni - 83%
Ti - 74%
Fi - 71%
Se - 35%
Ne - 30%
Fe - 22%

I am definitely an introvert, not an extrovert. An INTJ with an equally developed Si and Ni?


----------



## Urraco

Ni - 80%
Ne - 73%
Ti - 72%
Fe - 58%
Fi - 53%
Si - 45%
Te - 43%
Se - 28%

Siiiiiiiiigh. I dunno what to make of that. People and tests think I'm either INTP or INFJ. Happens a lot for guys I guess.


----------



## Hanaseru

My Result: Ni > Te = Fe > Ne > Si > Ti > Fi > Se

I guess it fits both INTJ and INFJ (according to the first two functions being more important)

Scores: 
* *




Ti: 10
5,3,4,3,4,3,3,3,4,4
8,7,7,6,8
15,13,8
28,8
36
*|62%|*

Fi: 9
3,2,2,3,2,4,2,4,2
5,5,6,6,2
10,12,2
22,2
24
*|53%|
*
Si: 8
2,2,4,4,4,3,3,3
4,8,7,6
12,13
25
*|63%|*

Ni: 7
4,5,5,4,4,4,5
9,9,8,5
18,13
31
*|89%|*

Te: 8
4,4,3,5,4,4,3,4
8,8,8,7
16,15
31
*|78%|*

Se: 8
4,3,2,2,3,4,1,1
7,4,7,2
11,9
20
*|50%|*

Fe: 9
4,4,4,5,4,4,4,2,4
8,9,8,6,4
17,14,4
31,4
35
*|78%|*

Ne: 7
4,4,3,4,3,4,3
8,7,7,3
15,10
25
*|71%|*


----------



## itsme45

Ti Dominant said:


> Do this for each of the eight functions and then place them in order according to percentage. The higher the percentage, the more likely you use that particular function.


Bolded are the three highest functions, I usually get these three as top ones in other function tests too

Ti *60** 
Fi 20
Si 30
Ni 30
Te *64*
Se *85*
Fe 53
Ne 42

*WTF is a category profile??? I scored myself low on those questions as I didn't get them


----------



## Anon317

ti................> 78
fi................> 57
si................> 55
ni ...............> 91
te...............> 82
se ..............> 40
fe ..............> 78
ne .............> 52


----------



## disguise

ENTP:

*Ne:* 33/40 = 82.5%
*Ti: *36/50 = 72.0%
*Ni:* 17,5/35 = 50.0%
*Fe:* 24/60 = 40.0%
*Fi:* 17,5/45 = 38.9%
*Si:* 14/40 = 35.0 %
*Te:* 13/40 = 32.5%
*Se:* 9/40 = 22.5%

I was really strict in giving points.


----------



## .17485

*Se* = 80%
*Si *= 65% 
*Fi *= 60%
*Ni* = 45.7% 
*Fe* = 35%
*Te* = 30%
*Ne* = 30% 
*Ti *= 28%


----------



## FakeLefty

Se: 77.5%
Ti: 74%
Fi: 51.1%
Si: 47.5%
Ni: 37.1%
Te: 42.5%
Fe: 48.3%
Ne: 65%


----------



## Lemxn

Ni: 100%
Fe: 63%
Ne: 52%
Fi: 51%
Si: 47%
Ti: 46%
Te: 32%
Se: 22%


----------



## pelicularities

*Fi: 96%* (what are "universal personal values"? Universal and personal are almost antonyms for me.)
*Ne: 83%
Si: 65%*
Ti: 58%
Se: 53%
Ni: 46%
*Te: 43%*
Fe: 29%

Bolded are the ego-syntonic functions. Interesting to see that it wasn't my inferior function that got the lowest score, it was the function with the opposite attitude to my dominant. 

Se got a somewhat artificial bump, I think, because of the last question - I do get "in the zone" when I do some physical activities, but I've always associated that sensation with Si. 

Also interesting to see Ti up there - I think a lot of the Ti statements for me are actually results of a combination of Ne/Si/Te. Patterns get parsed into individual elements that have certain relationships with each other (a Si/Te system) so that if I nudge point X, point Y will move like this, and that looks like a Ti framework.


----------



## cindennrella

Ne: 80%
Fi: 62.2%
Te: 55%
Ti: 48%
Ni: 42.9%
Se: 42.5%
Fe: 35%
Si: 30%

Interesting. I always get Ne first and then Fi on cognitive function tests, but Ti is usually higher than Te, so this is new.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Ti = 36%
Fi = 51%
Si = 17.5%
Ni = 77%
Te = 20%
Se = 22.5%
Fe = 76%
Ne = 67%

Ni + Fe + Ne + Fi + Ti + Se + Te + Si would equal INFJ, roughly. I know I am not INFJ, I am too social and far too focused on the external world.

This is one of the first of these cognitive function tests where I've had a somewhat decisive result.



cindennrella said:


> Interesting. I always get Ne first and then Fi on cognitive function tests, but Ti is usually higher than Te, so this is new.


You're a clear ENFP. Not an "unknown personality".


----------



## cindennrella

@The_Wanderer Well, yes, according to these tests I am, and they may be right, but I'm not sure. I've considered myself an INFP for years, so I'll stick to "unknown personality" until I feel like I've learned enough to consider myself a different type.


----------



## TruthDismantled

Hmmm

*Se* 75%
*Ti * 70%
*Fe* 64%
*Ne* 63% 
*Si * 63%
*Ni* 60%
*Fi *53%
*Te* 45%


----------



## The_Wanderer

INTP, huh? :laughing:


----------



## TruthDismantled

hahaha im going through a difficult time


----------



## Velasquez

Ne 73%
Ti 68%
Si 55%
Ni 40%
Te 30%
Se 25%
Fe 9%
Fi 2%


That test actually hasn't done to bad. The way I come to the conclusion that I am INTP rather than ENTP is that although I do seem to have too much Ne going on for an INTP, sensation isn't my inferior function, whereas feeling clearly is. And this test has reached basically the same conclusion. Although I do wonder how much of it is me interpreting the statements in certain ways because I want to be a certain type. Good stuff.


----------



## JoetheBull

Ti 58%
Fi 66.6%
Si 67.5%
Ni 60%
Te 37.5%
Se 62.5%
Fe 50%
Ne 70% 

this is what I got. A lot of the questions I wasn't how to rank them since I am not really sure how or if it even describes me. Main problem with these test is that I am not sure if my answers are accurate or if an internal bias towards the cognitive function is influencing my answer. Or in my case. I am too damn stupid to know how to answer these questions correctly due to me not knowing at all the answer.


----------



## Miljami

Ti=32%
Fi=93%
Si=55%
Te=37.5%
Ni=94%
Fe=66.6%
Se=77.5%
Ne=67.5%


----------



## Turi

Ni - 97%
Fe - 89%
Te - 82.5%
Si - 70%
Ne - 62.5%
Fi - 62%
Se - 55%
Ti - 54$


Ti and Ne being so low contradicts some tests I've done online which give me INTP.
They also give me ISTP, ISFP, INFP, ISTJ, INTJ and INFJ though so I'm pretty much done with them, I feel like there's a flaw in how they work.

So I'm wondering, how can this be applied?

The first two, Ni Fe would suggest INFJ.
The Te and Si after it, not so much.

I've done some reading on INFJs and a lot of it fits, but I'm not as good at listening as they suggest.
Everything else is pretty bang on.

I could say similar things about almost every MBTI type though.


----------



## navi__x3

I actually found this to be very helpful in confirming the consistencies in what I thought was my type. Which is something I have been struggling with figuring out. If that makes sense. So thank you OP, for taking the time to post this.

*71% Ni*
70% Ne
*67% Fe*
*64% Ti*
*50% Se*
45% Te
40% Fi
17% Si


----------



## Fukuro

Ni - 77,1 %
Si - 65 %
Fi - 60 %
Ne - 60 %
Te - 55 %
Fe - 43,6 %
Ti - 42 %
Se - 37,5 %

I am confused maybe someone can help me. According to this I should be INTJ right? But on every other mbti test i come out as an INFP. 
Isn't INFP and INTJ far away from each other?


----------



## ravioliravioli

Ti - 60%
Ne - 57%
Ni - 51%
Si - 38%
Se - 30%
Fi - 27%
Fe - 25%
Te - 25%


----------



## Wisteria

Introverted Thinking (or _Ti_):

1.) I organise data and ideas into a logical internal framework or sets of categories. *1*
2.) I seek data to fill holes in my models, frameworks, blueprints and logical taxonomies*2*
3.) I use my inner understanding of how ideas and things logically fit together to help me understand how things work*2*
4.) I modify models and frameworks to accommodate new data, thereby preserving inner logical consistency*1*
5.) I seek precision in my use of words and in my internal models, frameworks, and blueprints*3*
6.) I logically prioritize categories and components of models in terms of the needs of the situation*2? idk*
7.) I restructure my priorities based upon my category profiles*???*
8.) I make decisions based on my category profiles*????????????*
9.) I seek logical consistency in my life*1*
10.) I use precise language to try and get the world to understand logical conceptual models and/or blueprints*3*

Ti = 15 (30%)


Introverted Feeling (or _Fi_): 

1.) I subjectively use my emotions to inform me of what is important to me*5*
2.) I seek to know what is truly important to me, my deeply held values*2*
3.) I am aware of universal personal values*4*
4.) I maintain internal harmony and personal integrity by adhering to my deeply held values*2*
5.) I know what is truly important to me and use this knowledge to guide decisions*4*
6.) I value all living things, attempting to allow each to maintain its own integrity*2*
7.) I assess other people's emotional states by reading my own internal reactions.*5*
8.) I judge ideas, attitudes and behaviors according to my values*5*
9.) I crusade for what is right even if it creates tension with the external world and may endanger a personal relationship*4*

Fi = 33 (73%)

Introverted Sensing (or_ Si_): 

1.) I am aware at a detailed level of what is going on in my body including my emotional state*5*
2.) I collect detailed information, react to it, and store my internal reactions along with the information.*3*
3.) I can vividly recall previous experiences, including specific data absorbed form the external world as well as internal reactions tied to the memories.*2*
4.) I store and retrieve detailed information in the sequence in which it happened.*3*
5.) I compare current experience against stored past impressions and experiences*4*
6.) I feel more comfortable when processes are repeatable*2*
7.) I am comfortable and attempt to maintain traditions*1 (Not Si!)*
8.) I attempt to do tasks as efficiently as possible, thus conserving energy*3*

Si = 23 (42%)

Introverted Intuition (or _Ni_): 

1.) I get insights that seem to come out of thin air and I have learned to rely on them*2*
2.) I get insights into intrinsic patterns and connections that may not seem linked to the external world.*1*
3.) I reflect on ideas and inner patterns from many perspectives.*2*
4.) I am aware that if I am patient, whatever I am perceiving will become crystal clear and I rely on that one perception as being the data I should trust*1*
5.) I see things as the ultimately can be.*3(Ne?)*
6.) I am energized by and make meaningful connections using visions, images, and symbols*5*
7.) I interpret the intent behind situations, communications, or happenings.*3*

Ni = 17 (48%)

Extraverted Thinking (or _Te_):

1.) I objectively define the scope of problems *2*
2.) I set or identify measurable goals for my efforts and the efforts of other people *4*
3.) I logically determine sequences and priorities needed to efficiently complete a task of manage a program *3*
4.) I communicate concisely and logically the steps necessary to reach a goal, complete a task, or solve a problem: Take step 1, then step2, then step 3 *2*
5.) I use logic to convince others to work toward a goal or to accept my position in a discussion*5*
6.) I objectively measure the external world to achieve measurable goals *3*
7.) I turn effective procedures and processes into performance standards, rules, and regulations *1 (That's Ti)*
8.) I evaluate performance against measurable goals and standards*2*

Te=21 (52%)

Extraverted Sensing (or_ Se_): 

1). I notice directly experience and trust data provided by my five senses: seeing, hearing, feeling, smelling, and tasting*3*
2.) I continuously scan the external world using my five senses for particular, specific, indisputable data*3*
3.) I have the ability to discriminate small differences between objects as I experience them*4*
4.) My attention tends to be on the present moment and current experience rather than on past events or future possibilities*2*
5.) I focus on the context of the present situation*2*
6.) I seek sensory stimulation from the outer world*5*
7.) I recognize that the real world is exactly what it appears to be and work with data provided by it.*5*
8.) When involved in a sport I am able to be the ball or when driving I am able to be the car*3*

Se=27 (67%)

Extraverted Feeling (or _Fe_): 

1.) I look for and identify group norms*3*
2.) I internalize cultural values and make them my own*2*
3.) I know what is appropriate behavior in a given culture or situation and act accordingly*2*
4). Because i consider it important I establish and build relationships with other people*2*
5.) I build relationships by disclosing things about myself*4*
6.) In order to maintain or establish relationships with other people I act to meet their needs*3*
7.) I organize the external world to support group harmony*1*
8.) I assess other peoples emotional states by watching their behavior*5*
9.) I will do just about anything to maintain relationships with others who matter to me even if this creates internal tension for me.*2*
11.) I judge my own and other peoples behavior according to cultural norms*3*
12.) I attempt to educate others as to the appropriate behaviors that will help them fit in.*3*

Fe = 30 (50%)

Extraverted Intuition (or_ Ne_): 

1.) I scan the world looking for patterns, connections, and interrelationships between people objects and events*3*
2.) I notice missing parts or steps in patterns*1*
3.) External events trigger my awareness of potential, alternatives, or patterns that provide me with the basis for change.*1*
4.) I see ways to change incongruous patterns, connections and interrelationships*1*
5.) I take existing ideas and link them together in new and interesting ways*2*
6.) I generate usable possibilities for change in the external world.*4*
7.) I am constantly looking for ways to change things to make them better and have little energy for maintaining things as they are*3*
8.) I usually find something positive to see in most situations*3*

Ne = 18 (45%)




----------------------------


Result:
Fi Se Te Ni Fe Ne Si Ti


----------



## Clockheart

1) Se - 90%
2) Fi - 78%
3) Te - 70%
4) Ni - 69%
5) Si - 68%
6/7) Fe/Ti - 60%
8) Ne - 55%

I don't really know about the latter ones, since sometimes I couldn't even realise what some questions meant (especially Ne ones, it's not that they are incoherent, it's that I can't realte to any of them). I can't tell if it's accurate, maybe I was just picturing my 'ideal self' the whole time, and not really me. But anyway, nice test.


----------



## 469090

Ti: 96%
Fi: 62.22...%
Si: 55%
Ni: 91.43%
Te: 95%
Se: 80%
Ne:95%
Fe:58%

Maybe my stack can be Ti Ne Si Fe, which is INTP's one, with Ti and Ne so well developed and used to cooperate to be able to mimic Ni, Te, Se and Fi without I can notice it, but this is far-fetched.

In order to make sense to Se and Fi my stack must be Te Ni Se Fi, so ENTP, but I definitely know that I'm an introverted introvert. So we can adjust it to INTJ.

Also 80% is more than plausible for an auxiliary function, so Ti Se Ni Fe (ISTP) isn't impossible.


----------



## metallic

Ti: 41%
Fi: 71%
Si: 62%
Ni: 60%
Te: 50%
Se: 32%
Fe: 45%
Ne: 55%

Fi, Si, Ni and Te are the highest. Even though I know I use Ne. Sigh.


----------



## kjdaniels

Ti-57%
Fi-50%
Si-90%
Ni-23%
Te-50%
Se-40%
Fe-78%
Ne-33%


----------



## Justmeonhere

Fi - 75%
Ne - 67 %
Te - 57 %
Si - 45%
Ti- 42 %
Ni - 22%
Fe - 21%
Se - 20%

Nice test. Well, it's correct too. The interesting thing is that I've scored Te more higher than Si! It's only some point of distance though. As always Se is the last and Ti is the higher of the shadow functions.


----------



## dulcinea

According to this one I'd likely be either ENTP or INTP. I don't see myself and thinking dominant AT ALL. I have too strong a feeling side, but I have been typed as ENTP before, by a couple of cognitive function tests.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Ni 89%
Fi 60%
Fe 58%
Ti 56%
Se 45%
Te 45%
Ne 45%
Si 40%


----------



## Silent Theory

Ni: 94%
Ti: 74% 
Ne: 67%
Fi: 62%
Fe: 55%
Se: 45% 
Te: 40%
Si: 30%


----------



## brightflashes

Interesting. The Fe is miscounted in the OP - there are actually only 11 statements. Just mentioning in case it skews the numbers.

Ni - 94%
Te - 88%
Ne - 78%
Fi - 66%
Si - 65%
Ti - 64%
Fe - 35%
Se - 35%


----------



## Ochi96

Ti 28%
*Fi 91%*
Si 47,5%
Ni 57'1%
Te 42%
Se 32'5%
Fe 25%
*Ne 75%*


----------



## Sailor Mars

*I'll try this again with a clear head tonight.

*


----------



## ama41

Ti - 18%
Fi- 48%
Si - 37.5%
Ni - 37%
Te - 22%
Se - 22%
Fe - 38%
Ne - 55%

I didn't get a high percentage for any function :frustrating: . But I guess Fi and Ne were higher compared to the rest so...


----------



## Sailor Mars

KarmaButterfly said:


> *I'll try this again with a clear head tonight.
> 
> *


*Ti>*5-5-5-5-3-5-5-5-3-3=44/50>*88%
Fi>*5-5-5-3-4=22/45>*48%
Si>*3-3-5-3-5=19/40>*47%
Ni>*5-5-3-5-5-5=28/35>*80%
Te>*5-5-5-5-5-3-3=31/40>*77%
Se>*5-5-5-5-5-5-5-3=38/40>*95%
Fe>*5-3-3-3-2-3-3-5-3=31/60>*51%
Ne>*5-3-3-5=21/40=*52%

*ESTP, _I see..._goodbye river in Egypt lol. I honestly don't know why I kept doing mental gymnastics for so long just so I could deny my Inferior Ni...when every single person I ever read SLE descriptions have been like "That's_ exactly_ like you".

Suck it up, self. It is what it is *stares at signature picture*

PS:The Fe section is super flawed, and the Se one is awkward, you can tell the person who made the test don't have a good grasp on neither.


----------

